

How do these news web-crawlers thrive? - JaguarPaw

What is the business model for all these web crawlers which fetches the top news from blogs / news websites and display?
Do they thrive only on the revenues from ads (or) is there any other means of earning profits ??
======
bigphishy
The main goal of the news web-crawlers isn't to turn a profit, instead they
are doing their thing to provide search engines with the most accurate and
recent news in the search results.

